# Reading Calvin through for first time



## LeeJUk (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey,

I've had a copy of institutes for a while but I've never really made it my goal to get through it all. I've started today and read 6 chapters. Even though I've read some of it before the weighty and biblical statements and arguments he puts forth are still mind blowing.

I'm hoping to do it in maybe a month or so and then read maybe 3 sections daily after that for I dunno...maybe devotionally the rest of my life with God's help.

Any advice for reading and especially retaining it?

Regards,

Lee


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2010)

Calvin is remarkable. The man writes theology in a way that penetrates the mind and plays chords on the heart.

His enemies have done such a good job of painting him in a terrible light that it's quite a shame that more don't read him.

I've never met a man who dreaded picking up Calvin who was not surprised at how accessible he is.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 6, 2010)

I daresay you will grow to view your daily interactions with Calvin with increasing enthusiasm and anticipation as he teaches you from the Word as few others could. I would advise you to not set fixed goals to read it through too quickly - take your time. It's worth it! And the more thoroughly you read him, the more the "mind-blowing" complexities will coalesce into reasoned and reasonable expositions of Scripture and, consequently, the more you will retain. Enjoy!


----------



## Christoffer (Apr 7, 2010)

I am reading the Institutes and soon I will have finished it. I started it two years ago. Some parts I've read several times because as I read, not everything seemed relevant to me the first time through. 

Then after a while, when rereading some parts, they have suddenly become extremely relevant to me.

I think Calvins Institutes are like that. You retain some things the first time through, answers to the questions you are pondering for the moment. Then, when you return to the Institutes a year later, you will find another goldmine for your thoughts.

It is a brilliant work, and worth returning to now and then for many, many years.


----------



## jason d (Apr 7, 2010)

When I read through the Institutes last year I read this blog that gave summaries and helped out alot:

reformation 21 :: the Online Magazine of the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals
&
Calvin 09 - Read The Institutes


----------



## JennyG (Apr 7, 2010)

Is there any particular edition of it that's better worth having than others? (since I don't yet own a copy, but I feel I should)


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 7, 2010)

Lee,
My advice is to make it a life long reading plan. I've read the Institutes four times now and plan to continue to read it until I go home to heaven. The more you read it the more you'll remember!
Enjoy the feast, brother!
Jim


----------



## KaphLamedh (Apr 7, 2010)

I just got my own copy of Institutes, so my research is just in the beginning. I have read some parts from PB`s websites, but I find it too heavy for eyes to read it from computer screen.

I know that it going to be really good teaching...


----------

